# FRAG SALE THIS SATURDAY & SUNDAY ALL FRAGS $10 each BUY 2 GET 1 FREE, HAWAIIAN FISH



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*FRAG SALE THIS SATURDAY & SUNDAY ALL FRAGS $10 each BUY 2 GET 1 FREE, HAWAIIAN FISH*

We have a frag sale this Saturday and Sunday. $10 each, buy 2 get 1 free. Lots of frags to chose from.

Also we will have a shipment of Hawaiian fish ready for sale this Sunday at 11 am

*
Yellow Tang (Zebrasoma Flavescens) 
Flame Angel (Centropyge Loriculus) 
Achille Tang (Acanthurus Achille) 
Lemon Peel Angel (Centropyge Flavescens)
Potter Angel ( Centropyge Potteri) 
Kole Tang (Ctenochaetus Marginatus) 
Zebra Hermit Crab (Calcinus Laevimanus)*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome! Something to do on a saturday morning!!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Please put the prices on fish.Thanx!


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*Flame Angel (Centropyge Loriculus) $40

Yellow Tang (Zebrasoma Flavesens) $35

Achille Tang (Acanthurus Achille) $175

Lemon Peel Angel (Centropyge Flavescens) $40

Potter Angel (Centropyge Potteri) $40

Kole Tang (Ctenochaetus Marginatus) $40

Zebra Hermit Crab (Calcinus Laevimanus) $1.99
*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hi*

do u have any leapord wrasses in .........


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

No leopard wrasses. Didn't see any this morning. I'll keep my eyes open for you.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

thanks man please do .... very interested so if u see please text or call me 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

You're on the "list"......


----------

